# Beavertail Mosquito build starting soon



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

I am heading down to Beavertail to select my options tomorrow. Does anyone have one under construction that needs pics?


----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

Mine should be started by now, my complete date is June 16.i have been waiting since February. Have fun picking your options, Liz is great to work with.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

Mine should be headed to or is in rigging. Would love to have more pics if you're offering! PM sent.


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

Teeser said:


> Mine should be headed to or is in rigging. Would love to have more pics if you're offering! PM sent.


Sure. I didn't get a PM.


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

FlyGheenoe said:


> Sure. I didn't get a PM.


Fixed that.. Thanks again!


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

jeep2448 said:


> Mine should be started by now, my complete date is June 16.i have been waiting since February. Have fun picking your options, Liz is great to work with.


What color is yours?


----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

FlyGheenoe said:


> What color is yours?


Haze grey and whisper grey with a side console, how did you make out with yours


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

jeep2448 said:


> Haze grey and whisper grey with a side console, how did you make out with yours


I saw a haze gray one there but thought it was center console. I love haze gray but it's too dark for all the oysters we have in Charleston. I went with light gray.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congrats guys. You're going to love your new rides. The Mosquito is an awesome skiff.


----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

Eric did call last night about the rub rail, this will be longest three weeks


----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

FlyGheenoe said:


> I saw a haze gray one there but thought it was center console. I love haze gray but it's too dark for all the oysters we have in Charleston. I went with light gray.


There isn't really any grey boats here, mostly sea foam, yellow or blue.. btw did you pull,the trigger and if so when will get yours


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

jeep2448 said:


> There isn't really any grey boats here, mostly sea foam, yellow or blue.. btw did you pull,the trigger and if so when will get yours


Yes! My completion date is 7/7.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

I have had my Mosquito for about 6 months now. Yall are in for a treat. It is a great skiff.


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

Flatsaholic said:


> I have had my Mosquito for about 6 months now. Yall are in for a treat. It is a great skiff.


Can you PM me some pics?


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Are one of you guys getting the F70? Liz said they are building one right now that will be rigged with the first F70 they have put on a Mosquito. My delivery date is 8/18 and will be getting this motor as well.


----------



## CHS on the FLY (Feb 7, 2017)

I went with the Zuke 60. Draft was more important than speed to me.


----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

I was going to go with the f70, but instead went with the etec 60 due to having a 10 yr warranty if you signed up before march 31 of this year. I too would love to see some pics.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

Flygheenoe if you pm me ur number ill text you some pictures. I am at work I cannot put photos on my works computer.

I have the zuke 60 and cannot be happier with it. Eric said with the 3 blade prop they are getting 37mph with it. I have a 4 blade 14p with a lot of cup and I am getting 33 mph. I had 4 people on it over memorial day weekend. It did not seem to effect the motor much.


----------



## floridabrahmer (May 31, 2017)

I am thinking about getting a mosquito as well, have a lot of oysters in my area though...


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

With the draft of the Mosquito you'll be able to "buzz" right over those oyster shells without a scratch.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have had mine for about 3.5 months now. Does everything I expected and more. Totally happy with my choice. Went with Haze Gray and Ford (chevy) White with a Mercury 60 4S.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

What kind of performance #'s are you getting from the 60 Merc?


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Zika said:


> Have had mine for about 3.5 months now. Does everything I expected and more. Totally happy with my choice. Went with Haze Gray and Ford (chevy) White with a Mercury 60 4S.
> 
> View attachment 11082


How do you like the merc 60? I'm between that and the zuke 60 for my next skiff


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

35-36 with an excellent hole shot and cruises at 28-30 all day long sipping gas. I'm running a stainless Mercury Trophy Sport four-blade 13 pitch prop. Tried a 14 to start and switched. The 13 spins the engine up into the recommended operating limit of close to 6,000 rpm.

Plus, as Liz says, it's a sexy outboard. LOL


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Definitely a good looking motor!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Zika, put some BoatBuckles (the stainless ones) on that trailer. I love mine and your setup is perfect.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion Sublime. Actually ordered some but changed my mind and went with stainless manual tie-downs to keep things as simple as possible.


----------



## Flatsaholic (Apr 28, 2016)

They manual ones are not bad. I have the same ones.


----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

Would like to ask a favor, if someone could give me the measurements of the rear storage floor


----------



## Teeser (Jan 9, 2017)

jeep2448 said:


> Would like to ask a favor, if someone could give me the measurements of the rear storage floor


The rear hatches? Eric gave the following dimensions: 18"x19.5" x11" deep


----------



## jeep2448 (Mar 28, 2017)

Teeser said:


> The rear hatches? Eric gave the following dimensions: 18"x19.5" x11" deep


Thank you for your help


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

jeep2448 said:


> There isn't really any grey boats here, mostly sea foam, yellow or blue.. btw did you pull,the trigger and if so when will get yours


Can I ask you why not grey (dumb question probably) is it because of showing Oyster scratches? Love the Mosquito - am following and looking at that being my next skiff.


----------

